# ssh -X, zalezności

## misterLu

Wiem, ze moge sie sshować (ssh -X)  na zdalny komp (Gentoo) i tam odpalic 

sobie jakas aplikacje Xową. Wtedy wyskoczy mi okienko z tą wlasnie aplikacja, dajmy na to

mozillą. Czy na zdalnym serwerze musze miec Mozille zainstalowaną ze wszystkimi zaleznosciami (X11-base, biblioteki,...), czy moze wystarczy mi sama mozilla?

Z czyich ona bedzie korzystala bibliotek : tych ze swojego kompa, czy z tych na kompie z ktorego sie ssh-uje ?

----------

## robert1900

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z czyich ona bedzie korzystala bibliotek : tych ze swojego kompa, czy z tych na kompie z ktorego sie ssh-uje ?

 

Takie uruchamianie polega na tym, że cały proces działa na serwerze zdalnym, więc musi tam być komplet wymaganego oprogramowania, żeby Ci zadziałała Mozilla. Natomiast na kompie, gdzie jest wyświetlane, musisz mieć same X-sy

----------

